# Kayak Re-entry practice



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, it is with sore arms and chest that I am writing this report...LMAO

Grady-Black and I met up for an open pool session that Potomac Paddle Sports offers: https://www.potomacpaddlesports.com...ndoor-roll-in-near-md-dc-va-pa-practice2.aspx For $25 its not bad and it gives you something to get through the Winter Cabin Fever!

I am in the market for a SOT kayak and plan to have one for the upcoming season. Knowing this, Grady-Black was kind enough to let me share his Malibu Kayak Pro Explorer. The class was full of just about all sea yaks with a couple whitewater ones too. We were the only SOT in the class! LOL. The pool was huge and had more than enough real estate for paddling and self rescue.

I have never been on kayak before, so like most, I was concerned about how hard it was to get back on...well me and Grady-Black quickly found out that its not so easy...lmao! To be honest we had a lot of trouble getting in...but we still worked on our technique and quickly saw that we need to work on our upper body strength! LOL We tried the techniques outlined by books and videos on youtube, but we were not nearly as successful...:beer:

I was quite surprised on the stability of the kayak. I was able to maneuver easily to the front hatch, although I doubt that I would ever open it during a trip..lol. I threw my legs to one side, straddled the yak and even bounced around a bit without any feeling of instability. So it is a definite that my kayak will be soon to come! LOL. We even took the time to see how hard it was to flip the boat. It wasn't hard, but we had to really TRY to throw ourselves off and we aren't little people! LOL. 

Through the huffing and puffing we had a great time. Grady, I can't thank you enough! We will be looking out for the next self rescue meet that you guys have!! We can use it! LOL. By that time I should have my own yak. 

MYT


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

mytmouse said:


> well me and Grady-Black quickly found out that its not so easy...lmao! To be honest we had a lot of trouble getting in...but we still worked on our technique and quickly saw that we need to work on our upper body strength! LOL We tried the techniques outlined by books and videos on youtube, but we were not nearly as successful...:beer:


Never been in a pool with my kayak. 

I would think it's a little easier getting back into the boat in a pool than the ocean???

However, when you get dumped in the ocean it tends to get your adrenaline flowing. Especially if you're covered in bait slime/blood/guts and there are big sharks around ... . And/or you're in the breakers. Adrenaline can sure help get yer fat arse back in the boat, right Cdog?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> Never been in a pool with my kayak.
> 
> I would think it's a little easier getting back into the boat in a pool than the ocean???
> 
> However, when you get dumped in the ocean it tends to get your adrenaline flowing. Especially if you're covered in bait slime/blood/guts and there are big sharks around ... . And/or you're in the breakers. Adrenaline can sure help get yer fat arse back in the boat, right Cdog?


yep

it got my arse back in one time  . was about 3/4 mile off the beach this summer, rather calm, by myself, and i had to go to the bathroom. wasnt a choice of paddling back to shore. week or so earlier i seen steve do this method and worked out well for him (he's a slimmer fellow)

so i threw the life vest on and jumped in, did my deed and got back in.


now, it aint pretty, looks like a walrus rollin onto the yak, but i get back in no problem.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> now, it aint pretty, looks like a walrus rollin onto the yak, but i get back in no problem.


LOL, yep that sums it up pretty good...


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

we had a self-rescue practice last july at SPSP, pretty good time and eye opening to a few guys. better to practice when it's warm than in cold water


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Cdog said:


> LOL, yep that sums it up pretty good...


prlly even sounds like a walrus

steve and mac can testify to my grace and swiftness LOL!!!!!


im so NOT clumsy....at all..right guys?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> prlly even sounds like a walrus
> 
> steve and mac can testify to my grace and swiftness LOL!!!!!
> 
> ...


I was talking about me, there weren't nobody around, thank god or there would be pics on the net LOL.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

HAHA...Grady was saying that his kayak has higher sides than the kayaks he used in a class he took so we are thinking that made it harder to slide up on the yak. And I feel you on the walrus analogy. When I did make it on the yak, I didn't feel a graceful gymnast! LOL

MYT


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Gracefull as a sledge hammer doing trim work.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Cdog said:


> I was talking about me, there weren't nobody around, thank god or there would be pics on the net LOL.


oh i know, im just sayin, it dont sound OR look pretty when i do it either 

and i feel ya on the net pics!!!




gilly21 said:


> Gracefull as a sledge hammer doing trim work.


yeah yeah i got ur sledge hammer right here


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

When I first got my yak I took mine to the local lake on a weekend. I would paddle in the middle so I could get the wakes from the boats roll off then pull my overly plump butt back up. It was harder then I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Man I'm sore too! Started working out again yesterday, presses, squats, and back rows with heavy weight and low reps! I'm determined to be ready for the YP next month! I was really suprised how hard it was to get back in my boat, I went out 4 times this past fall alone and now realize that I would have been in some serious trouble if I had turtled! Now I know!! 

I also tried the wader/splash top combo in the pool, didn't like it too much either, very bulky and restrictive. I think i'm going to try a 2 piece 5mm wetsuit this spring.

Thanks for hangin Mytmouse, it was fun, I think you are hooked now! but we have to get in better shape and work on our technique.

Holla,
GB


----------



## beagle (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's the real kicker on this subject. 
You cannot just practice getting in by just sliding out of that yak...you have to turn it over rigged just as you would for fishing, because that's what is going to happen. What will you lose? What will you have tethered that impedes you getting back into that yak? Will you have to cut away something? Is your knife REALLY handy or at the bottom because it was laying in the cockpit? Your life may depend on being able to get back in that yak. I have been fishing out of a yak for over 10 years now and what my yak had in/on it back then and now has changed a lot.
The above is best done in a pool or somewhat shallow water.
You have to be sure that you can do it when it is less than ideal. I used to get a big kick out of some outdoor shows years back when there would be the obligatory SIK eskimo roll demo and classes. Yep, sitting in about 4' of glass smooth water and snapping out a roll. Ask that same person if they can do it in 2' chop, wind and current and and fully outfitted. 
Anyone can change their flat tire on a sunny day in the parking lot.
Can you do it in the dark, rain, and along a busy road when it counts?
2cents 
beagle


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree with Beagle 100%.

Many people have difficulties during the re-entry. I found that the kayak was too small for the people. The best SOT kayak for re-entry is long kayak (16’). I prefer skinny longer kayaks over short and fat kayaks for re-entry. At 145 lb, I could not maneuver side re-entry on certain SOT kayaks. They were just too small.

I think a new person must try re-entry on the kayak before purchasing the kayak.

In real water, there are wind, current, churning water (at sand bar), and fishing lines that can wrap your body. Fleeing kayak by strong wind and waves is hard to chase with PFD and bulky cloths on. You can not be separated from your kayak when the wind is strong. Unless you are close to the shore and definitely you can swim against current, churning water and waves to reach the shore.

Here is video I made. This is about righting SOT kayak.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zaLBcGyIcQ&feature=channel

The following video shows basic self-rescue equipments. The demo kayak is too small for side re-entry for the most of the adult. The additional safety features that are not on the video are tether line between the kayak and kayaker, and additional dive knife on the calf:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhTQWgRQXZ4&feature=channel

Why long kayak? Easy Self-Rescue, Speed and stability in high waves. Watch the following videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSmdilf74vc&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2u3Eau7CHc

Joe


----------

